

Chromebook to the "rescue" - stollercyrus
http://blog.knolcano.com/chromebook-to-the-rescue

======
bahman2000
Multitasking with browser tabs is not that hard... Ctrl+Tab to start with,
more here:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=16c2...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=16c23e5647c48367&hl=en)

catch(.com) notes instead of textpad/notepad

~~~
pasbesoin
I've already worn out my keys on this one, but I find the refusal (it's a
"design decision") to support most recently used (MRU) tab switching order in
the Chrome browser to be extremely frustrating and obstinate. I am quite often
trying to switch back and forth between two or three tabs within a larger open
tab set. And so are many others, apparently, from all the comments online on
this topic.

What happened to recognizing and supporting _how people actually work?_

Yes, there are extensions that kind of get around this, but the Chrome
security model prevents their hooking Control-(Shift-)-Tab.

------
nextparadigms
If you think the battery life of Chromebooks is impressive now, wait till they
get ARM chips (hopefully this fall). And yes, hopefully the ARM ones at least
will be ultra-slim, too.

------
stollercyrus
Who do you think Google expects to buy the Chromebook?

